# Einfache Programme über Programm erstellen?



## josDesign (11. April 2007)

Gibts irgendwelche Tools, mit denen ich ohne Porgrammierkenntnisse kleine .exe Dateien erstellen kann?

Ich brauchs für einen Verein. Vielleicht weis ja jemand ein paar Infos?

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
jos


----------



## Flex (11. April 2007)

Was sollen diese Programme denn können?

Ansonsten wirds denke ich da ziemlich schwierig... Da ja ein Exe Programm ein kompiliertes Programm ist, sprich es wurde auch in irgendeiner Sprache programmiert...

Ich fände die Frage ist eher, ob es solche Programme nicht schon gibt oder vielleicht geeignetere Dinge als ein Miniprogramm gibt.


----------



## josDesign (11. April 2007)

Eigentlich sollen sie Meldungen am Bildschirm asugeben können. Also ein Programmfenster mit einer Meldung, welches von einem VB-Script gestartet wird. Desweiteren wenn der Batteriestatus wenig ist möchte der Vorstand ein Fenster geöffnet bekommen. Ein wenig chaotisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. April 2007)

Ganz ohne Programmiersprache wirst du das nicht hinbekommen, aber es kann sehr sehr einfach sein. Nimm zum Beispiel "AutoHotKey" und schreib das gewünschte Skript - dieses Skript kannst du dann als Exe verpacken lassen.


```
Gui
Gui, Add, Text,, DEINE NACHRICHT
Gui, Add, Button, default, _close
Gui, Show, W320 H100, TITEL
return  ;

Button_close:
Gui, Destroy
```
Würde dir das Fenster öffnen mit der Nachricht und dem Close Button...

Das mit dem Batteriestatus wird aber schwer ohne Tiefer einsteigen zu wollen... 

bye
Andreas


----------



## Konstantin Gross (13. April 2007)

Schau dir mal http://www.clickteam.com/eng/mmf2.php an. Damit kann man sich Programme und Spiele "zusammenklicken". Vielleicht erreichst du damit ja was du willst.

Gruß
Konstantin


----------

